# flat black



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

I want to paint my truck flat black but I don't want it took look like I just sprayed primer on it and called it a day.... What are the proper steps to painting a car a flat color and it looking like a custom paint job and not primer.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

the steps are pretty much the same as painting a regular car, if there is no damage at all on the vehicle and the paint it has on there has no flaws wet sand it with 400 grit sand paper and mask and spray. but if you have body work on the car make sure it gets done right and that everything is flat and straight spray your primer then sealer if you like. sometimes its prefered after you do body work just to make sure everything matches 100% 
then buy your paint you can go two ways you can buy single stage flat black or you can get basecoat and clear coat with a flattening agent added to it.
another imoprtant thing is the gun that is use and the compressor, you need a real good gun that will atomize the paint correctly because if not if wont come out flat it will look like a semigloss black and you need a compressor that can keep up because if not you can get blotches etc, its almost like spraying candy paint just a little easier
make sure you do it in a clean enviorment because you cant buff stuff out you would end up wet sanding and spraying the entire panel/hood/roof/etc completly over agian. 
hope this helps




FIXED???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> the steps are pretty much the same as painting a regular car, if there is no damage at all on the vehicle and the paint it has on there has no flaws wet sand it with 400 grit sand paper and mask and spray. but if you have body work on the car make sure it gets done right and that everything is flat and straight spray your primer your sealer if you like sometimes its prefered after you do body work just to make sure everything matches 100% then buy your paint you can go two ways you can buy single stage flat black or you can get basecoat and top coat with a flattening agent added to it. another imoprtant thing is the gun that is use and the compressor, you need a real good gun that will atomize the paint correctly because if not if wont come out flat it will look like a semigloss black and you need a compressor that can keep up because if not you can get blotches etc, its almost like spraying candy paint just a little easier make sure you do it in a clean enviorment because you cant buff stuff out you would end up wet sanding and spraying the entire panel/hood/roof/etc completly over agian. so what you need is a flat surface because if you thought shiny black show everything flat black definately shows everything, you need a good compressor a good paint gun and a clean enviorment where you wont get dirt etc in the paint. hope this helps


que?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> que?


que el use una pistola de pintura buena para que salga el color bien, y que el carro no tenga nigun detalle por que con esa pintura se miran todo los defectos. asi esta mejor???:roflmao:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks phoenix


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

This is how I found out, I two toned this mustang and in the first few pics you can see how it came out looking like a semigloss paint job that and it was in a garage and it got some dirt here and there, also i used a cheap gun so I reprayed everything but the roof he said he liked the roof like that so i left it like that so the second time I sprayed it i use a better gun and a bigger compressor and cleaner area so no dust or dirt in the paint or runs and it came out looking flat black like it was suppose to...I used a single stage flat black paint


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Any paint codes in specific for flat black or a brownish redish color thnx


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

I rattle canned my 71 Datsun pick up a little over a year ago. With rustoleum semi gloss black and I'm hella happy with it. It's been sitting in the drive way for a year and a few days, and it still looks good and I haven't washed it once since I painted it, no peels or nothing on the paint... I'll post a pic of it tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

here a 67 i paint last month for a customer with Summit hot rod black (semi gloss)
as mentioned ealier... CLEAN ,CLEAN,dust free environment ..is the key !
good luck


----------



## suicide gator (Aug 4, 2012)

steve 67 impala said:


> here a 67 i paint last month for a customer with Summit hot rod black (semi gloss)
> as mentioned ealier... CLEAN ,CLEAN,dust free environment ..is the key !
> good luck
> View attachment 522689
> ...


That is clean :thumbsup:


----------

